# Celtic-Juventus 0-3



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

*Celtic- Juventus* in programma *Martedì 12 febbraio 20:45*, andata degli ottavi di *Champions League*. 

La gara sarà arbitrata dall'*arbitro* spagnolo *Undiano Mallenco.
*
*Dove vedere* Celtic Juventus in tv?

La partita sarà trasmessa *in diretta da Sky* e *Mediaset Premium*.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Se sottovalutano il celitc per loro è finità. Secondo me 1 o x. Partita tosta per i gobbi, poi magari passano al conad stadium


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Partita senza storia


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

Finira' in goleada tipo 1-3 all'andata e 3-0 al ritorno..speriamo facciano catenaccio gli scozzesi


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

li distruggeranno

ma che fortuna che ha sta juve


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

qualificazione in cassaforte già in questa gara di andata.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qualificazione in cassaforte già in questa gara di andata.



....io non sono così sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sinceramente,ma chissenefrega di cosa fa la Juve in coppa.Ma pensiamo a noi,ve prego.


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma davvero c'è gente qui dentro che crede che i gobbi possano vincere la coppa? Di che vi preoccupate? Non possono trovare 5 Celtic.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria in scioltezza.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vittoria in scioltezza.



Del Celtic?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Del Celtic?



Si,tripletta di Samaras


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Partita senza storia



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

ci starebbe bene 1 golletto del Celtic, soltanto per mettere paura al ritorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Partita dura ma non perderanno, io credo in un pareggio. La qualificazione la guadagneranno, senza comunque troppi sprechi d'energie, al ritorno.


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Se facciamo risultato a Glasgow siamo qualificati al 90%. Ma sarà durissima.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se facciamo risultato a Glasgow siamo qualificati al 90%. Ma sarà durissima.



Dai, fai 99.9% e non è certo detta da Galliani.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

1 gol lo prendono perche arrivano da tre partite consecutive di cl senza prendere un gol


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, fai 99.9% e non è certo detta da Galliani.



Vabbè dai siamo lì 
Comunque sottovalutate troppo il Celtic. In casa loro sono veramente ostici.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se facciamo risultato a Glasgow siamo qualificati al 90%. Ma sarà durissima.




....durissima per voi? Pensa per noi....


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai siamo lì
> Comunque sottovalutate troppo il Celtic. In casa loro sono veramente ostici.



Sono una squadra molto fisica, giocano con ritmo e aggressività. Pericolosi su palle inattive. Ma tecnicamente sono a livelli molto bassi. Ma alla fine la Juventus è una squadra che ama giocare con ritmo e fisicità quindi ritengo che alla lunga vinca ovviamente chi ha capacità tecniche superiori. 

La Juventus deve suicidarsi per uscire contro questi qui.


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....durissima per voi? Pensa per noi....



Non esistono partite facili. Poi per carità magari esagero ad aspettarmi tanto dal Celtic, eh.


----------



## Harvey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Combo bet:

Home no score - Parziale/finale 2/2 - over 3.5


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non esistono partite facili. Poi per carità magari esagero ad aspettarmi tanto dal Celtic, eh.



Sicuramente non bisogna mai sottovalutare nessuno ma credo che sia un avversario assolutamente alla vostra portata.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori casa pareggeranno,0-0 oppure 1-1.
Al ritorno in casa dei gobbi sarà un'asfaltata epica per gli scozzesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

A Glasgow io ci vedo un 1-1,risultato buono per la Juve.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai siamo lì
> Comunque sottovalutate troppo il Celtic. In casa loro sono veramente ostici.



Anche i nostri avversari sono una bella rogna in casa, mi dicono


----------



## Brontolo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è gente qui dentro che crede che i gobbi possano vincere la coppa? Di che vi preoccupate? Non possono trovare 5 Celtic.



ricordiamo che c'è stata una finale porto-monaco...tutto può essere.


----------



## Canonista (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ricordiamo che c'è stata una finale porto-monaco...tutto può essere.



Allora vi auguro tutto il male possibile in Champions.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

29' 1-0 Hooper
44' 1-1 Vidal (rig.)
67' 1-2 Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2013)

già ripenso a quando verremo a rileggerci questi topic dopo che sti gobbi avranno insudiciato la coppa...


----------



## Stex (12 Febbraio 2013)

1-3 facile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> ricordiamo che c'è stata una finale porto-monaco...tutto può essere.



ricordiamo che pure l'inter ha vinto la coppa... trovando ai quarti il cska... e sappiamo tutti come han vinto le altre partite con chelsea barca e bayern...


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 29' 1-0 Hooper
> 44' 1-1 Vidal (rig.)
> 67' 1-2 Matri



Come segnano? Di piede (dx o sx?) o di testa?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma figuratevi se vincono la cl dai su, con mitra matri? Con Anelka? Dai su sta cosa è una leggenda metropilitana...
il 2004 è stata una eccezzione perche il Milan si suicido.
L'anno dell'Inter non è nemmeno paragonabile. L'Inter era 4 volte più forte, la rube serve un fenomeno in attacco non hanno Milito ne Etoo

Stasera sarà un partita tosta per loro!!


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figuratevi se vincono la cl dai su, con mitra matri? Con Anelka? Dai su sta cosa è una leggenda metropilitana...
> il 2004 è stata una eccezzione perche il Milan si suicido.
> L'anno dell'Inter non è nemmeno paragonabile. L'Inter era 4 volte più forte, la rube serve un fenomeno in attacco non hanno Milito ne Etoo
> 
> Stasera sarà un partita tosta per loro!!



Sono d'accordo che non vincono la CL ma stasera secondo me la vincono facile


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che non vincono la CL ma stasera secondo me la vincono facile


Beh oddio vincono facile mi sembra azzardato imho, nessuna partita in CL è facile, il celitc è un'altra squadra in casa nessuno ha vinto da loro quest'anno. Noi persino facemmo una fatica bestia nel 2007. Lo 0-0 per la Rube sarebbe il risultato peggiore perche sarebbero costretti a vincere in casa.

Per passare passano però non penso facilmente


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Alla Juve per passare il turno basterà il pari con goal.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Il Celtic in casa è sempre una difficoltà per tutti. In trasferta invece è tutt'altro. Quindi se la Juve non vince stasera, dominerà il ritorno.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Febbraio 2013)

A meno di suicidi, passano tranquillamente. Nettamente piu' forti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh oddio vincono facile mi sembra azzardato imho, nessuna partita in CL è facile, il celitc è un'altra squadra in casa nessuno ha vinto da loro quest'anno. Noi persino facemmo una fatica bestia nel 2007. Lo 0-0 per la Rube sarebbe il risultato peggiore perche sarebbero costretti a vincere in casa.
> 
> Per passare passano però non penso facilmente


Esatto, lo penso anch'io.


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà se non mi lasciate neanche il gusto di gufare allora ciao... Ripeto: l'hanno già vinta.


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2013)

1-2 

Hooper 44'
Matri 45'+1
Buffon 96'


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Febbraio 2013)

Va bè ovviamente la Juve dovrà giocare al massimo, perchè in champions se non fai cosi rischi. Pero' insomma se si rispecchieranno i valori delle 2 squadre, dovrebbero essere già ai quarti.


----------



## Tom! (12 Febbraio 2013)

15 Buffon
90+1 Autogol di Giovinco
90+3 Buffon


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

0-3 in scioltezza


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

se gioca caceres segna , me lo sento


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2013)

0 - 3


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Febbraio 2013)

stasera secondo me non vinceranno!vedo un bel pareggio a reti bianche...poi vinceranno in casa in scioltezza


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Celtic*: Forster, Izaguirre, Ambrose, Wilson, Mulgrew, Lustig, Brown, Commons, Wanyama, Forrest, Hooper

_A disposizione_: Załuska, Matthews, Ledley, Kayal, Miku, Nouioui, Watt.

*Juventus*: Buffon, Martín Cáceres, Peluso, Barzagli, Bonucci, Lichtsteiner, Marchisio, Pirlo, Vidal, Vučinić, Matri 

_A disposizione_: Storari, Pogba, Padoin, Marrone, Giovinco, Anelka, Quagliarella.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Celtic*: Forster, Izaguirre, Ambrose, Wilson, Mulgrew, Lustig, Brown, Commons, Wanyama, Forrest, Hooper
> 
> _A disposizione_: Załuska, Matthews, Ledley, Kayal, Miku, Nouioui, Watt.
> 
> ...


Samaras?


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Samaras?


Prima della gara leggevo che era in dubbio...
Ovviamente non ha recuperato


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Samaras?



Aveva un consiglio dei ministri.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aveva un consiglio dei ministri.



Per salvare la grecia dalla bancarotta?

Comunque questa è una tegola, secondo me Samaras è il giocatore piu importante del Celtic. Poi chi lo sostituisce sarà a pezzi...ma come si fa a mettere uno che domenica ha fatto la coppa d'africa e viene da un viaggio in aereo dal sud'Africa???


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per salvare la grecia dalla bancarotta?
> 
> Comunque questa è una tegola, secondo me Samaras è il giocatore piu importante del Celtic. Poi chi lo sostituisce sarà a pezzi...ma come si fa a mettere uno che domenica ha fatto la coppa d'africa e viene da un viaggio in aereo dal sud'Africa???


Tifo'o,mi sa che quello rientrato dalla coppa d'africa è Ambrose,difensore centrale nigeriano.
Sull'assenza di Samaras sono d'accordo,è pesante.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

Samaras è una pippa.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Samaras è una pippa.


Davvero?


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma veramente fate? Samaras


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero?



In realtà quando era giovine non mi dispiaceva neanche  , ma alla fine è un Corradi (che era scarso) più mobile, che segna meno. Imho, pur muovendosi abbastanza, è il tipo di giocatore che i difensori della giuve preferiscono affrontare.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Boh io dicevo forte per via dell'europpeo ottimo che ha fatto


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Samaras è una scamorza.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perche cantano la canzone del Liverpool questi?


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2013)

La Juventus non avrà problemi, Peluso potrebbe fare la differenza.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Questi del Celtic non li ho mai visti nè sentiti


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Samaras non è niente di che,ma va visto il contesto.
Per il Celtic è comunque un titolare.


----------



## Marilson (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perche cantano la canzone del Liverpool questi?



è nella loro tradizione, da moltissimi anni


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perche cantano la canzone del Liverpool questi?



Perché non avevano un loro inno e allora hanno copiato quello del Liverpool


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pure sti tifosi gobbi oh poco casino fanno...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

GIA GOL....


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Già è finita


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

rotfl


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2013)

Finita lol


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sanno solo correre sti scozzesi, tecnicamente e tatticamente sono delle capre, Abate da loro sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

ahahahhaha ha segnato matri e ho detto TUTTO


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;123567 ha scritto:


> ahahahhaha ha segnato matri e ho detto TUTTO



Ha segnato marchiso... matri aveva pure sbagliato rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che è ? Già 0-1 ? Rotfl...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Penosa sta Rube comunque


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

vedrei bene abate in questo celtic. sanno solo correre come muli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Penosa sta Rube comunque


Io credo che un goal lo farà il Celtic. La Juve ha segnato troppo presto, gli scozzesi non si faranno mettere sotto in casa troppo facilmente.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

matri è uno che fa sentire sempre la sua presenza in area.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedrei bene abate in questo celtic. sanno solo correre come muli


Purtroppo giocheranno di fisico, che tra l'altro è il modo in cui gioca la Juve stessa.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che scarsi mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha segnato marchiso... matri aveva pure sbagliato rotfl


ah si ho visto ora, ho acceso e già stavano 0-1 sono andata a vedere chi aveva segnato e hanno scritto matri ora hanno corretto


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

quello di matri era gol comunque


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha segnato marchiso... matri aveva pure sbagliato rotfl



No, era già entrata nettamente.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

noto che la juve ha enormi problemi a difendere contro squadre che attaccano come noi: esterni che crossano o si accentrano, punte molto mobili.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vero lol...ma credo che non avrebbero dato il gol


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che ai quarti becchino una squadra seria. Perchè se prendono altri fantocci poi arrivano in finale...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

non dico il manchester... ma già contro il valencia starebbe perdendo 2-0


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

che scarso sto ambrogio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> noto che la juve ha enormi problemi a difendere contro squadre che attaccano come noi: esterni che crossano o si accentrano, punte molto mobili.


Chiaramente la difesa a tre si trova senza punti di riferimento e se si crea superiorità numerica sugli esterni, che per loro sono fondamentali in fase difensiva, vanno in difficoltà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

ora a premium hanno dato il gol a matri boooh


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perché non avevano un loro inno e allora hanno copiato quello del Liverpool





E' il Lillyverpool che ha copiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che ai quarti becchino una squadra seria. Perchè se prendono altri fantocci poi arrivano in finale...



se figurati, prenderanno la piu scarsa passata.


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

sti pastori gia' non pressano piu'.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tiri fiacchi, ragazzi c'è Buffon in porta, dovete essere più cattivi


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna quanto sono scarsi sti scozzesi


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma perche' ogni volta che pirlo cade e' fallo?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che attaccanti vergognosi che ha la rube


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

se nella juve giocasse abbiati a quest'ora il celtic avrebbe gia' fatto due/tre gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Se sta rube avrà ****(non ho dubbi)anche ai quarti, nei sorteggi, rischia seriamente di arrivare in semi finale e una volta arrivati in semi finale può succedere di tutto.


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

che cesso ambrose


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma come hanno fatto questi ad arrivare agli ottavi? Sembrano dei dopolavoristi


----------



## Brontolo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stasera secondo me non vinceranno!vedo un bel pareggio a reti bianche...poi vinceranno in casa in scioltezza



e infatti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

ahahaha muoio tirano la palla in calcio d'angolo da centrocampo


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Se questi cani hanno battuto il Barça una speranza ce l'abbiamo pure noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Magari s'è sfasciato Vidal


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

nella difesa del celtic anche acerbi farebbe la sua ***** figura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se questi cani hanno battuto il Barça una speranza ce l'abbiamo pure noi


Vincere all'andata e fare catenaccio selvaggio al ritorno, perché no


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

la juve può seriamente vincere la coppa con un po' di fortuna


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se questi cani hanno battuto il Barça una speranza ce l'abbiamo pure noi



Purtroppo no lo slot il barca lo ha già usato contro il celtic, non sbagliera altre partite


----------



## Brontolo (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non dico il manchester... ma già contro il valencia starebbe perdendo 2-0



magari contro una squadra seria sentirebbe di più la partit e giocherebbe meglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

i tifosi dl celtic? cioe sembravano chissa cosa e poi si sentono pure i cori della juve ma dai


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E' il Lillyverpool che ha copiato



Ehm a me non risulta


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

sto lichsteiner e' una ******


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mado negli angoli sono micidiali fossimo noi al posto della rube sarebbe 4-0


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

in ogni caso la juve gioca a memoria e sempre allo stesso modo. a ritmi alti viene sovrastata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia che pressing


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

bel celtic comunque. peccato che perderanno 3-0


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma infatti il celic non sta giocando male è sotto per colpa di quel fesso di un difensore...la rube sotto pressiing va in difficola...


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma asamoah nom gioca?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

348954389 colpi di testa in attacco. 0 gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Quando beccheranno Bayern/Barça in semi finale saran dolori per la Juve


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che pippe, si automurano i tiri


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

emilio salgari


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma questi 45 minuti di pressing??? Bah


----------



## DR_1 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Stanno mettendo una fisicità e un agonismo impressionante..

Noi molto coperti e giochiamo di ripartenze quasi come l'Inter..


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Risultato ampiamente prevedibile.Speriamo solo in qualche infortunio/squalifica.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

ai quarti Juve-Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Il Celtic sta giocando nettamente meglio,qualche buona occasione,la Juve cinica al massimo,anche se mi sta piacendo poco.Certo l'importante è la qualificazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ai quarti Juve-Milan


Meglio di no, ci butterebbe fuori e andrebbero a vincere la coppa. Ok che quello non è paragonabile al 2003, però


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio di no, ci butterebbe fuori e andrebbero a vincere la coppa. Ok che quello non è paragonabile al 2003, però



significherebbe che hai battuto il barça. sarei disposto pure ad affrontare la squadra di Space Jam pur di passare contro il barça.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Buona partita difensiva della Juve comunque. Finalmente hanno grinta e arroganza per i loro denti.
Il calcio scozzese ti disarma.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

La rube non potra mai vincere la Cl, ha ancora troppi limiti, si stanno facendo piatellare dal Celtic figuriamoci contro bayern, real o barca che sono di altra pasta..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> significherebbe che hai battuto il barça. sarei disposto pure ad affrontare la squadra di Space Jam pur di passare contro il barça.


Io credo che il dio del calcio debba fare qualcosa per quanto ci riguarda, non è possibile farci prendere mazzate per la quinta e sesta volta consecutiva


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe' comunque e' destino che la vincano primao poi , e' come dire che il real vincera' la 10a, una cosa certa insomma


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo pessimo, fortuna che almeno il gol lo abbiamo infilato. Vediamo adesso.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La rube non potra mai vincere la Cl, ha ancora troppi limiti, si stanno facendo piatellare dal Celtic figuriamoci contro bayern, real o barca che sono di altra pasta..



abbiamo vinto una champions con oddo che marca cristiano ronaldo e un'altra con inzaghi che segna a 2 secondi dalla fine contro l'ajax.
i limiti possono essere superati con la motivazione, il ****, e "una serie di fortunati eventi"...


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

Noi se non sistemiamo la difesa dalla A alla Z com grandi giocatori stiamo freschi. La cl con abbiati abate e zapata non la vinceremo mai


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mah, io vedo una Juve meritatamente in vantaggio. Ha segnato ed ha avuto altre 2 occasioni limpide. Questi tirano in porta e si automurano da soli. Sono imbarazzanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pronostico un 1-1 e asfaltata al ritorno.


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

che scarsi corrono corrono e corrono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Il Celtic è una Juve senza Pirlo, Vidal e Barzagli.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ricordo a tutti che l'anno dell'ultima Champions abbiamo battuto il Celtic agli ottavi soffrendo un sacco e passando solo grazie ad un'invenzione di Kakà nei supplementari 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Celtic è una Juve senza Pirlo, Vidal e Barzagli.



Analisi impeccabile, come sempre del resto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ricordo a tutti che l'anno dell'ultima Champions abbiamo battuto il Celtic agli ottavi soffrendo un sacco e passando solo grazie ad un'invenzione di Kakà nei supplementari
> 
> 
> 
> Analisi impeccabile, come sempre del resto


  ti odio.


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

non segnerebbero manco a porta vuota

- - - Aggiornato - - -

mamma mia che cessi


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma come fanno?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa si son mangiati... ma non si allenano sui colpi di testa dato che son le uniche situazioni che riescono a creare ?


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

godrei assai se beccassero il bvb ai quarti

- - - Aggiornato - - -

vucinic segna solo contro di noi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pirlo quanti palloni avrà perso?


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ti odio.



Why? Cosa ho detto di male?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Why? Cosa ho detto di male?


Mi odi perché vinco


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

si ma anche se segnano non avrebbe senso


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

pirlo non si regge in piedi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

che gol pero


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

2-0. Lo avevamo detto che sarebbe stata una partita senza storia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

PSG e Juventus già qualificate ai quarti.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Al ritorno finisce 5-6 a 0


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia sembra l'inter di mourinho...cinica al masdimo


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzesco nessuno ha vinto li NESSUNO.. hanno espugnato lo stadio dello shakater sto qui pazzesco


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io continuo a pensare che arrivano MINIMO in semifinale


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mado


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

E 3


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo avevo detto che vincevano facile


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

PAZZESCO nelle ultime 4 partite 11 gol fatti 0 subiti credo una cosa del genere non si è mai vista. Non prendono gol da 4 partite


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2013)

Conte ha creato una macchina da guerra. 

ps: se segna anelka e' il colmo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quasi 400' di imbattibilita' in europa bah


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Febbraio 2013)

già col dortmund rischierebbero seriamente di uscire, figuriamoci poi col barça.
inutile spaventarsi per niente, su.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 0-3 in scioltezza



.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma come ha fatto conte a trasformare sti cessi in una squadra del genere?


----------



## forzajuve (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vuole il quarto...e a Torino facciamo giocare la primavera..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Ci vuole il quarto...e a Torino facciamo giocare la primavera..


Ah perché col 0-3 il risultato non è sigillato ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pronostico un 1-1 e asfaltata al ritorno.


C'ho voluto credere


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Seriamente credevate che questi pecoroni avrebbero fermato la Juve?Eddai...


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ponziponzi po po po!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Buona partita,Juve cinica.Qualificazione ai quarti ipotecata.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vidal furbissimo era diffidato e si è preso il giallo....


----------



## Marilson (12 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> già col dortmund rischierebbero seriamente di uscire, figuriamoci poi col barça.
> inutile spaventarsi per niente, su.



ho già sentito questo ragionamento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vidal furbissimo era diffidato e si è preso il giallo....


Furbo si, così salta una partita inutile che gli avrebbero fatto giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho già sentito questo ragionamento



Beh ti risentirai dire che quell'Inter era nettamente più forte ed aveva un attacco mostruoso.Comunque tutto può essere,può darsi che la Juve vinca la prossime 10 edizioni di champions e i prossimi 20 campionati.Il futuro è incerto.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2013)

non c'è bisogno di commentare, devono avere molta sfiga per perdere questa CL, nemmeno il farsa avrebbe fatto meglio al celtic park (infatti ha perso), è tutto dalla loro... basta ancora un sorteggino facile nei quarti e questi poi si esaltano ed è finita... sono veramente forti, solo il bayern può impensierirli

tra oggi e domenica sera che rottura di scatole a vedere ste partite di inter e juve che dopo 3' son già finite mentre noi per fare un gol dobbiamo fare 544353415 tentativi oppure procurarci un rigore


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho già sentito questo ragionamento


----------



## DR_1 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che gran prova di carattere!

Alla fine sono venuti fuori i loro limiti "tecnici" quando hanno abbassato il ritmo, bravi ad approfittarne.

Non mi sbilancio perchè tutto può succedere nello sport, quindi attenzione in ogni caso al ritorno.


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2013)

Hanno speso tutto nel primo tempo senza riuscire a segnare. Nel secondo li abbiamo castigati portandoci a casa, suicidi clamorosi permettendo, la qualificazione. Bene così.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Se vincono la champions smetto col calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Che gran prova di carattere!
> 
> Alla fine sono venuti fuori i loro limiti "tecnici" quando hanno abbassato il ritmo, bravi ad approfittarne.
> 
> Non mi sbilancio perchè tutto può succedere nello sport, quindi attenzione in ogni caso al ritorno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho già sentito questo ragionamento



Quoto completamente.
E,nel 2010,nessuno parlava di attacco mostruoso o quant'altro,l'unica frase che si leggeva era "Speriamo che vadano avanti così perdono terreno in campionato"....


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non c'è bisogno di commentare, devono avere molta sfiga per perdere questa CL, nemmeno il farsa avrebbe fatto meglio al celtic park (infatti ha perso), è tutto dalla loro... basta ancora un sorteggino facile nei quarti e questi poi si esaltano ed è finita... sono veramente forti, solo il bayern può impensierirli
> 
> tra oggi e domenica sera che rottura di scatole a vedere ste partite di inter e juve che dopo 3' son già finite mentre noi per fare un gol dobbiamo fare 544353415 tentativi oppure procurarci un rigore



Beh tutti vorremmo avere il passo dell'inter degli ultimi 3 mesi.Mica pizza e fichi e poi il farsa alla Juve non può far nulla.Vuoi mettere Matri e Vucinic contro un cristiano qualsiasi del Barca???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto completamente.
> E,nel 2010,nessuno parlava di attacco mostruoso o quant'altro,l'unica frase che si leggeva era "Speriamo che vadano avanti così perdono terreno in campionato"....



Beh Eto'o nel 2010 equivaleva ancora ad un pinco pallino qualsiasi...


----------



## Harvey (12 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Combo bet:
> 
> Home no score - Parziale/finale 2/2 - over 3.5



Peccato di poco


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

se il chelsea ha battuto il barca può benissimo farlo anche la juventus


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vincono la champions smetto col calcio


Goditi i tuoi ultimi match, quest'anno è double.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Possono, ahinoi, vincerla tranquillamente. L'anno scorso l'ha vinta il Chelsea, che era nettamente inferiore a questa Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possono, ahinoi, vincerla tranquillamente. L'anno scorso l'ha vinta il Chelsea, che era nettamente inferiore a questa Juve.



Nettamente inferiore???Mah.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Eto'o nel 2010 equivaleva ancora ad un pinco pallino qualsiasi...



Lascia perdere il fatto che l'Inter era più forte,perchè c'entra relativamente.Nel 2010 passarono i turni con Chelsea e Barça grazie ad arbitraggi abbastanza risibili a S.Siro,tutto può succedere.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Una squadra che dovrebbe essere radiata va a vincere la massima competizione mondiale.... Sarebbe troppo per me


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nettamente inferiore???Mah.....



Secondo me sì. Era una squadra che non proponeva nulla, si affidava al catenaccio e alle ripartenze. Questa Juve è molto più forte (nel complesso) anche senza un Drogba lì davanti


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Il Bayern, il Barça e forse il Real sulla carta sono più forti. Ma dalle semifinali in poi può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere il fatto che l'Inter era più forte,perchè c'entra relativamente.Nel 2010 passarono i turni con Chelsea e Barça grazie ad arbitraggi abbastanza risibili a S.Siro,tutto può succedere.



Che tutto può succedere è un conto,ma quell'inter massacrò il Barca a Milano.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì. Era una squadra che non proponeva nulla, si affidava al catenaccio e alle ripartenze. Questa Juve è molto più forte (nel complesso) anche senza un Drogba lì davanti



Beh la nazionale che è arrivata alla finale dell'europpeo ha 6 giocatori gobbi e ho detto tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Una squadra che dovrebbe essere radiata va a vincere la massima competizione mondiale.... Sarebbe troppo per me


Shhhhhh, fu tutta una farsa.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, il Barça e forse il Real sulla carta sono più forti. Ma dalle semifinali in poi può succedere di tutto.


Il barca prende tanti gol comunque ed in avanti stanno a fare tiki taka pero se una squadra difensivamete è ben organizzata non serve a nulla il possesso palla.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì. Era una squadra che non proponeva nulla, si affidava al catenaccio e alle ripartenze. Questa Juve è molto più forte (nel complesso) anche senza un Drogba lì davanti



sono completamente d'accordo...


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Bisogna vedere in che condizione arriveranno ad aprile/maggio..è inutile fare questi discorsi ora, ovviamente conta tantissimo anche il sorteggio e la fortuna.
Noi tra il 2004 e il 2006 eravamo nettamente la squadra più forte e per episodi sfavorevoli e fail epici non abbiamo vinto un tubo mentre nel 2007 con una squadra vecchia e dei cessi come Dida, Oddo e compagnia l'abbiamo portata a casa.


----------



## MilanForever (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere in che condizione arriveranno ad aprile/maggio..è inutile fare questi discorsi ora, ovviamente conta tantissimo anche il sorteggio e la fortuna.
> Noi tra il 2004 e il 2006 eravamo nettamente la squadra più forte e per episodi sfavorevoli e fail epici non abbiamo vinto un tubo mentre nel 2007 con una squadra vecchia e dei cessi come Dida, Oddo e compagnia l'abbiamo portata a casa.



Nel 2007 l'ha portata a casa un certo Kakà che la juve non ha.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2013)

bella partita, polli quelli del Celtic a prendere un gol stupido all'inizio e sciupare 2-3 occasioni da gol...così quando sono crollati fisicamente hanno preso 2 schiaffi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere in che condizione arriveranno ad aprile/maggio..



Secondo me bisogna vedere la preparazione che hanno fatto a dicembre/gennaio...infatti per tutto gennaio hanno fatto pena... ad Aprile si rischia che corrino come un treno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che tutto può succedere è un conto,ma quell'inter massacrò il Barca a Milano.



Comincia ad annullare il gol di Milingo in palese offside,e poi vediamo...
Le partite di quel livello vengono sempre decise dagli episodi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho già sentito questo ragionamento



se questo ragionamento implica che la squadra abbia una caterva di favori arbitrali (gol di sneijder in offside a kiev; due rigori e un'espulsione di samuel non comminati col chelsea; rigore non assegnato ad alves, gol di milito in offside e rete regolare annullata a bojan; maicon che emula impunemente shiro col bayern sul risultato di 0-0) allora okay, è possibilissimo.


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me molti di voi si stanno già fasciando inutilmente la testa. La Champions, almeno per quest'anno, non la vinciamo. Non abbiamo l'esperienza e prima o poi pagheremo il fatto di non avere un grande attaccante. Per me con Barça e Bayern non abbiamo proprio possibilità.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comincia ad annullare il gol di Milingo in palese offside,e poi vediamo...
> Le partite di quel livello vengono sempre decise dagli episodi.



Strameritarano.Diedero un fuorigioco clamoroso a Milito sullo 0-0 e un altro a Sneijder sul 3-1.Poi oh tanto di cappello se la Juve dovesse vincere sta coppa,oramai secondo molti è già fatto,domani portano la coppa a Torino,anzi le prossime 4-5 già che ci siamo.


----------



## DR_1 (12 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti di voi si stanno già fasciando inutilmente la testa. La Champions, almeno per quest'anno, non la vinciamo. Non abbiamo l'esperienza e prima o poi pagheremo il fatto di non avere un grande attaccante. Per me con Barça e Bayern non abbiamo proprio possibilità.



Infatti, condivido assolutamente.

Però intanto più avanti si va e meglio è, giustamente. Speriamo di non risentirne in campionato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Strameritarano.Diedero un fuorigioco clamoroso a Milito sullo 0-0 e un altro a Sneijder sul 3-1.Poi oh tanto di cappello se la Juve dovesse vincere sta coppa,oramai secondo molti è già fatto,domani portano la coppa a Torino,anzi le prossime 4-5 già che ci siamo.



Ma che 4-5,figurati 
Quello che sto dicendo da settembre è che l'aria mi puzza troppo di 2010....
_Ho bbauraaah_ (cit. Andonio Gonde)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Champions, almeno per quest'anno, non la vinciamo.



Che tu sia scaramantico o meno è così che andrà, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti di voi si stanno già fasciando inutilmente la testa. La Champions, almeno per quest'anno, non la vinciamo. Non abbiamo l'esperienza e prima o poi pagheremo il fatto di non avere un grande attaccante. Per me con Barça e Bayern non abbiamo proprio possibilità.



Si ma siete andati a londra e avete recuperato 2 peri, siete andati a donetzk dove lo shaktar non perdeva dall'anno 0 ed avete espugnato lo stadio, siete andati a glasgow uno degli stadi piu difficili dove persino il barca fece fatica, ed avete infilato 3 per
Avete un allenatore che ha giocato ai massimili livelli ha giocato partite in stadi duri
Avete 6 giocatori che hanno praticamente portato l'Italia in finale all'europpeo.

Inesperienza direi proprio di noi....


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che 4-5,figurati
> Quello che sto dicendo da settembre è che l'aria mi puzza troppo di 2010....
> _Ho bbauraaah_ (cit. Andonio Gonde)



Io ho paura per nulla per il fatto che me ne frego se possano vincere o meno la coppa.Non la vincano da quasi 17 anni,prima o poi dovrà succedere.


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma siete andati a londra e avete recuperato 2 peri, siete andati a donetzk dove lo shaktar non perdeva dall'anno 0 ed avete espugnato lo stadio, siete andati a glasgow uno degli stadi piu difficili dove persino il barca fece fatica, ed avete infilato 3 per
> Avete un allenatore che ha giocato ai massimili livelli ha giocato partite in stadi duri
> Avete 6 giocatori che hanno praticamente portato l'Italia in finale all'europpeo.
> 
> Inesperienza direi proprio di noi....



Onestamente, per quanto potessero essere dure le situazioni da te citate (e io sono il primo a sostenere che lo erano per davvero) Chelsea, Shakthar e Celtic non ci erano affatto superiori, anzi. La verità è che finora abbiamo sempre avuto impegni alla nostra portata. Poi se buttiamo fuori Barça o Bayern ne riparliamo, ma per il momento per me è impensabile credere di vincerla.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, il Barça e forse il Real sulla carta sono più forti. Ma dalle semifinali in poi può succedere di tutto.



Io ci aggiungerei il Borussia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Febbraio 2013)

era ovvio eh  non a caso ho guardato il festival


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma vi state preoccupando per una vittoria col Celtic, squadra abbordabilissima,? I conti si fanno con le altre squadre.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

Una volta Celtic-Milan era una delle partite più toste degli ottavi, che brutta fine che han fatto..


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Una volta Celtic-Milan era una delle partite più toste degli ottavi, che brutta fine che han fatto..



ti riferisci a tutte e due le squadre vero ?


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Al momento le tre squadre piu forti al mondo sono:

Barcellona Bayern e Real
Poi piu o meno sullo stesso livello tra loro ci stanno:
Juventus Borussia Manchester U Psg
Il punto è che tra le prime 3 della classe e quest ultime,dove ognuna di queste potrebbe essere la 4 squadra europea piu forte, il gap è consistente


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2013)

Nonostante i tifosi gobbi temessero questi scozzesi, non avevo dubbi li avrebbero piallati.


----------



## Tom! (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lo sapete che in scozia i tifosi del celtic sono usciti pazzi perché secondo loro meritavano due rigori? LoL
Ce l'hanno a morte con l'arbitro. ahaha
Si pensavano che potevano fare i furbi sul calcio d'angolo mettendo un uomo a fare ostruzione sul portiere, invece Conte ci ha messo litchsteiner vicino. Pecorari.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che in scozia i tifosi del celtic sono usciti pazzi perché secondo loro meritavano due rigori? LoL
> Ce l'hanno a morte con l'arbitro. ahaha
> Si pensavano che potevano fare i furbi sul calcio d'angolo mettendo un uomo a fare ostruzione sul portiere, invece Conte ci ha messo litchsteiner vicino. Pecorari.



.....per quello che ha dimostrato ieri sera il Celtic non meritava neanche di trovarsi a giocarla la gara.


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho visto la partita ma ho letto solo elogi per i gobbi, poi vado su diretta.it e leggo questo:

Celtic - Juventus
15 Tiri 5
8 Tiri in porta 4

Ma che ***..?


 


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Notate qualcosa di rilevante in questa foto?


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Febbraio 2013)

Idoli


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Febbraio 2013)

Se il risultato è questo, ben vengano gli striscioni. Comunque una volta gli scozzesi veri le davano, le prendevano e non accampavano scuse. Dico scozzesi veri perchè di scozzesi veri ce ne sono pochi ormai.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lennon comunque ha poco a che lamentarsi...cioe la colpa dei gol è stato del difensore nigeriano che lo ha messo in campo titolare dopo la finale di coppa d'africa domenica e dopo 12 ore di volo dal sud'Africa...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Notate qualcosa di rilevante in questa foto?



Hanno scritto Juventus in modo particolare,che strano,anche all'estero.........


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno scritto Juventus in modo particolare,che strano,anche all'estero.........



Rubentus


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe' a noi ci hanno chiamato mafiosi con tanto di coreografia..


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)

gli eroi di Glasgow 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbe' a noi ci hanno chiamato mafiosi con tanto di coreografia..



con il presidente che abbiamo..era il minimo che ci potessero fare


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che in scozia i tifosi del celtic sono usciti pazzi perché secondo loro meritavano due rigori? LoL
> Ce l'hanno a morte con l'arbitro. ahaha
> Si pensavano che potevano fare i furbi sul calcio d'angolo mettendo un uomo a fare ostruzione sul portiere, invece Conte ci ha messo litchsteiner vicino. Pecorari.



Su questo straconcordo. Per tutta la partita sono stati parecchio antisortivi. Oltre ad Hooper che sugli angoli faceva sempre ostruzione ho notato un paio di tuffi di Izaguirre e di Commons (quest'ultimo in area di rigore) fortunatamente non sanzionati dall'arbitro a danno nostro. Inoltre Brown ha provocato e riempito di falli Pirlo per tutta la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il gol di mitra matri era stato concesso? Se non ci fosse stato Marchisio sarebbe stato gol?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

quando dicevo che la Juve è favorita insieme al Bayern, anche più del Barca... stasera abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione che il Barca, nonostante la Liga stratosferica, si può annichilire. Conte è venuto a vedere la partita per studiare come si fa (un po' come Di Matteo che lo scorso anno sfruttò le informazioni di Milan-Barca nei quarti)

le uniche squadre che possono dare fastidio a sta giuve sono Bayern e BVB, lo ribadisco...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quando dicevo che la Juve è favorita insieme al Bayern, anche più del Barca... stasera abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione che il Barca, nonostante la Liga stratosferica, si può annichilire. Conte è venuto a vedere la partita per studiare come si fa (un po' come Di Matteo che lo scorso anno sfruttò le informazioni di Milan-Barca nei quarti)
> 
> le uniche squadre che possono dare fastidio a sta giuve sono Bayern e BVB, lo ribadisco...


Il Bayern è molto più forte della Juve.Ha dato una prova di forza all'Emirates pazzesca.Credo sia la vera favorita alla coppa.Poi Conte ieri intervistato ha dichiarato che la sua juve non farebbe catenaccio col Barca,però se te la giochi a viso aperto sono mazzate su tutti i fronti contro i catalani.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è molto più forte della Juve.Ha dato una prova di forza all'Emirates pazzesca.Credo sia la vera favorita alla coppa.Poi Conte ieri intervistato ha dichiarato che la sua juve non farebbe catenaccio col Barca,però se te la giochi a viso aperto sono mazzate su tutti i fronti contro i catalani.



dopo aver visto questa partita, vedrai che lo farà anche lui

parruccone di m.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dopo aver visto questa partita, vedrai che lo farà anche lui
> 
> parruccone di m.



Beh vedremo,può darsi che miracolosamente il Barca non arrivi ai quarti,chissà,la vita è strana.....


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barca ha il grosso difetto di non avere un gioco alternativo e quando non è in forma diventa un girotondo sterile.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Il Barca ha il grosso difetto di non avere un gioco alternativo e quando non è in forma diventa un girotondo sterile.



C'è da dire che l'unico modo per batterli è giocare in stile Milan di mercoledì o Inter 2010.Non prendo ad esempio il Chelsea dell'anno scorso perchè allo Stamford Bridge ne doveva beccare 5-6 e fu fortunato con Drogba.


----------

